# Vintners Harvest Blackberry



## zimmer2 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a can of this fruit base and am wondering how to make it. I like a more heavy bodied wine so do no think this would be enough for 5 gallons. I was going to try and put some frozen blueberries in. How many pounds ? Hate to only make 3 gallons


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have seen this at my local store so I am curious what suggestions you receive.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 23, 2014)

Get another can and make a 5 gallon batch, their elderberry mixes very well with the blackberry, toss in some frozen strawberries for the last couple of days in the primary, add some oak, a good yeast like K1V or Pasteur Red, makes a nice wine. WVMJ



zimmer2 said:


> I have a can of this fruit base and am wondering how to make it. I like a more heavy bodied wine so do no think this would be enough for 5 gallons. I was going to try and put some frozen blueberries in. How many pounds ? Hate to only make 3 gallons


----------



## DBAKER (Apr 23, 2014)

I have made a lot of this, I like it. I started making the 5 gal batch but the 3 gal is much better. I think the price is right for what you get. Good luck


----------



## zimmer2 (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks for your input/suggestions. The LHB closed up so do not have a place where I can just go get another can, although I am going to another town this week-end so maybe can get some more.


----------



## zimmer2 (Apr 24, 2014)

I think this will work, called LHB store that is closing and they have 2 cans of 
BLACKBERRY - Vintners Harvest (Oregon) Fruit Puree - 49 oz. Also at 30% off 

Is 2 can enough?

Will I need to put in bag or can I just pour it in


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 24, 2014)

I've made wine from their rhubarb and their gooseberry and liked them both. Three gallons from one can works and while I cannot speak to the blackberry, I have not needed a bag for the others. Puree suggests no solid chunks of fruit


----------



## botigol (Apr 24, 2014)

The blackberry puree is a somewhat thick liquid; no worries about chunks.


----------



## zimmer2 (Apr 24, 2014)

BernardSmith said:


> I've made wine from their rhubarb and their gooseberry and liked them both. Three gallons from one can works and while I cannot speak to the blackberry, I have not needed a bag for the others. Puree suggests no solid chunks of fruit


If the puree is good for 3 gallons per can maybe I should only add 1 can to the Fruit base juice and make a 6 gallon batch



botigol said:


> The blackberry puree is a somewhat thick liquid; no worries about chunks.



perfect


----------



## zimmer2 (May 6, 2014)

I have started this batch with the gallon can of berries/juice and 2 can of the puree [all blackberry]. Pitched yeast last night.

The problem is now I have to leave for some personal things for a week, will things be OK?

I will not be able to do steps 6 or 7, I can stir tonight and tomorrow morning before I leave then it will have to sit for 6-7 days

Will it survive?
==========================================================
Recipe off the can:
1. Sanitize all equipment and utensils with sulfite solution. See below for 
instructions on making a sulfite solution.
2. Put straining bag in fermenter, add fruit and tie off bag (except in the 
case of Apple and Elderberry which have no fruit pieces).
3. Add all ingredients as directed on can label (excluding those with a * 
as they will be added later. Add sulfite solution and stir well to make 
sure sugar is dissolved. 
4. Cover with a damp cloth or fine mesh fabric and let sit overnight to 
allow SO2 to be released. 
5. Sprinkle yeast on top of mix. Temperature should be between 70-80°F.
6. Next day, gently stir top half of mix mindful not to stir sediment at 
bottom. Repeat daily until specific gravity lowers to 1.040 (4 or 5 days).
7. When gravity reads 1.040, remove bag of fruit. Press and strain juice 
from pulp and discard pulp. Transfer wine into secondary vessel, top 
up with water to minimize air space. Attach fermentation lock.
8. Transfer wine again (3 to 4 weeks) when gravity reads 1.010 to1.000. 
Add 1 teaspoon of sulfite solution per gallon of must.
9. After wine is clear (2 or 3 months) stabilize with potassium sorbate to 
prevent renewed fermentation, sweeten to taste if too dry. Enhance 
flavor and aroma with natural fruit flavor at this time if desired. Bottle. 
10. Wine can be consumed at this point but will benefit with aging of 6 
months to one year


----------



## byathread (May 12, 2014)

It'll be just fine.


----------



## zimmer2 (May 14, 2014)

Got home last night Sg @ 1.020 and looking good. Squeezed the berries and removed the bag. Stirred it up, plugged in heat. Looks and smelled great. Bubbling away


----------



## terroirdejeroir (May 14, 2014)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> Get another can and make a 5 gallon batch, their elderberry mixes very well with the blackberry, toss in some frozen strawberries for the last couple of days in the primary, add some oak, a good yeast like K1V or Pasteur Red, makes a nice wine. WVMJ



WVMJ, I just ordered a can of elderberry that should be here tomorrow. I have made the blackberry from VH, but first time for elderberry - any suggestions?


----------



## Calamity Cellars (May 14, 2014)

Does this discussion belong under the winemaking from grapes folder?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## zimmer2 (May 14, 2014)

Calamity Cellars said:


> Does this discussion belong under the winemaking from grapes folder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



My bad,I read:
"Forum for the discussion of winemaking from fresh and frozen grapes as well as juice and juice buckets. All aspects of grape wine making covered here."


I saw "juice", Mod can move to correct folder.


----------



## DBAKER (May 14, 2014)

terroirdejeroir said:


> WVMJ, I just ordered a can of elderberry that should be here tomorrow. I have made the blackberry from VH, but first time for elderberry - any suggestions?



I started liking the blackberry but now I am into the elderberry. Ferment this out dry and it is very good ( 3 gal recipe) Let this age some, and it is good. I have some going now trying vh yeast r56, suppose to be more fruit flavor and body.

denny


----------

